# Taking a cat to different house for the weekend?



## chinafrog (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

New poster here, so hello everyone.

OK, we have an indoor kitten about 8 months old. Up until about a month ago she lived in a different location for a bout three months where she had limited access to the outdoors. We will occasionally go to the old location to spend the weekend (usually only one night). My wife thinks it would be better for the cat if she comes with us rather that stay in our apartment alone. This would require transporting her in the carrier for a half hour drive.

I feel that now that the cat is getting habituated to being indoors and to this locale that it would be traumatic and confusing to move her for just one night. Also, at the other house she will probably want to go outside. My wife thinks that because she lived there before that it will be familiar to her and she will be fine. 

I don't know. I would think that after more than a month here she wouldn't remember the old locale and would have to get re-acquainted just to be moved again the next day. In addition, if she gets outside--who knows how she might react.

Any insight on this matter is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

If it is just one night and she isn't super attached to you I don't think it would be a problem. I would keep her completely inside while you are gone. 

Because one of my cats is so attached to me that he will worry himself sick and will not eat full meals for DAYS if I leave for more than 24 hours, I take my cats with me when I go places or leave them at my parents' house where they are cared for by my family. They are used to going there now. They live two and a half hours away, so I only take them there if I will be staying for more than 2 nights. Otherwise, I make any trip to my parents' a day trip.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

I take my cat away about once a month for a few nights. He's a very adaptable cat, so he has no problems with the drive. He is confined to one room while he is away with me, and he gets irritated after a few nights but that is understandable.

I guess my advice is- give it a try! You won't know how he will react until you try. If it is a very traumatic experience, then it might be best to leave him alone (he WILL be fine!) or arrange for a friend to keep an eye on him.

Good luck!

-BP


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Are there other cats at the second location? When Franklin was between 4-18 months I would often take him to my girlfriends for the weekend. She lives 30 minutes away. She had two cats and there was never a problem. Franklin took over the joint as soon as I opened the carrier. JUst make sure you show him where the litter box, food and water are. At that age you'll probably be OK.


----------



## chinafrog (Jan 18, 2010)

Great replies so far. Thanks


----------

